# Erste Wakü für die Zukunft



## Andrej (6. April 2011)

*Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Hi.Ich müchte mir einen Wakü Pc zusammenstellen.Kaufen möchte ich das Ding,wenn der neue Prozessor von AMD rauskommt,also BD.
Die Wakü,soll in folgendes Gehäuse rein.Ich dachte da an zwei 280 Radiatoren an der Seite.Die wakü,möchte ich im Gehäuse unterbringen.Ich wollte nur den Cpu kühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun möchte ich wissen,welche Teile ich am bessten nehmen sollte.Da ich mich nicht auskenne möchte ich Euch fragen,was ich mir am besten kaufen sollte und wie am besten anschliessen.Zur Zeit hab ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Brauche aber noch die Pumpe,Anschlüsse,Ausgleichsbecken.Cpu-Kühler kommt später,wenn der BD kommt.

Mit freundlcihen Grüßen 

Andrej


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Hier ein Vorschlag:
Warenkorb
Jedoch würde ich sagen, dass Lüfter+ Radiator zu breit werden und gegen zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte stoßen.


----------



## p1nk3y (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Also 2x280 wird auf jeden Fall reichen. Ich geh mal davon aus dass 1x280 für ein 8Kerner zu wenig wäre. 
Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?
Edit@<Bash>: Das stimmt, wird wahrscheinlich zu eng.
Wie wäre es alternativ mein einem HAF X oder Twelve Hundred?*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/57762--bash-.html*


----------



## alm0st (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Sry für OT, aber welches Gehäuse ist das?


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ist das AeroCool XPredator.


----------



## Andrej (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Also die Lüfter Könnte ich auch Draußen anbringen und das  Gehäuse ist ein AeroCool XPredator schwarz ATX Sichtfenster.Also 350-400€ könnte ich mir leisten ich muss ja noch einen ganzen Pc zusammen bauen.
In einem HAF X oder Twelve Hundred,passt aber kein 2x280 radiatoren


----------



## p1nk3y (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Also in die Front vom twelve hundred passt ein 360er. Du musst dazu glaub ich ein paar Dinge entfernen. Ein paar andere passen in das twelve hundrerd auch noch.  In das HAF X passt sowas großes galube nicht, hast du Recht.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ins HAF X passt vorne 1x200 dann 360 oben und 140 hinten das sollte reichen


----------



## p1nk3y (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Oben passt doch 'nur' ein 200er oder 2x120mm hin, oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Man lese aufmerksam die Artikelbeschreibung:


> Im Deckel ist ein 360-mm-Radiator montierbar, um eine Wasserkühlung zu integrieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



			
				Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur den Cpu kühlen.



Ein "erstmal" wäre da besser, denn ich wette mit dir das Wakü zur Sucht wird.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ein "erstmal" wäre da besser, denn ich wette mit dir das Wakü zur Sucht wird.


Das stimmt. Bei mir war es anfangs auch nur CPU jetzt wird alles eingebunden was laut und heiß ist


----------



## p1nk3y (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ahh cool.  Dafür war keine Zeit. :p Habe nur unten die Technischen Deteils durchgeguckt.


----------



## Andrej (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ist ein 360 Radiator nicht zu wenig soll ja für die Zukunft reichen.Ich möchte später mir nicht noch ein Gehäuse holen.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

200 in der Front+ 360iger Deckel+ 140iger hinten sollte reichen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



> Ich möchte später mir nicht noch ein Gehäuse holen.



Schon von der Alternative gehört sowas auch außerhalb des Gehäuses unterzubringen, das nennt sich externe Lösung!


----------



## Andrej (6. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Extern dachte ich auch schon,aber so Iím Gehäuse sieht es besser aus,einfach kompackter.

Danke,ich werde mal gucken welches Gehäuse besser ist,ich habe ja noch Zeit.Denn der BD kommt ja im Juni oder so.

Danke Euch allen


----------



## Andrej (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Was haltet Ihr von dem Gehäuse.
Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W TemJin Window - black
http://p.gzhls.at/298439.jpg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://p.gzhls.at/298439.jpgUnten könnte man,einen 480 Radiator einbauen.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Das Gehäuse hat was. Jedoch ziemlich teuer. Außerdem hat es fast jeder.


----------



## Andrej (7. April 2011)

Ja,weil es gut ist. 480 radi einfach so ist doch gut und noch viel platz dazu,weil alles unten ist.

Ich hab eine Frage,wie kann man den Radiator dort befestigen.Da gibt es ja keine Halterungen dafür,oder muss ich noch was kaufen??


----------



## <BaSh> (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Wo ist dort? Im Tj07? Oder Extern?


----------



## Andrej (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Im Gehäse und wie ist diese Grafikkarte http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Gr...-HydroGen-1536MB-GDDR5-PCIe_i10708_127267.htm


----------



## Andrej (9. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

So hab mir jetzt eine Wakü zusammengestelt und Wollte fragen ob es passt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Möchte sie in ein HaF X 932 oder 942 einbauen.Weiss aber nicht welcher besser ist?Was mein ihr?Und Graka will ich doch jetzt mit kühlen und hab mir folgende ausgesucht.Gut oder andere?
MSI N580GTX HydroGen 1536MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Pumpe ist unbrauchbar (keine Entkopplung möglich, aber definitiv eine nötig), der Rest hochwertig. Gilt auch für die Graka, die ist zusätzlich hochpreisig.


----------



## Andrej (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ja die Pumpe tausch ich aus,Danke
ich wollte vielleicht einen 1080 radiator kaufen,aber weiss nicht welche Anschlüsse ich brauche um die schläuche nach draußen zu führen?

Das ist Was ich mir vorgeschtellt hab,bei einem 1080 Radiator,könnte auch bishen billiger sein

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Oder ein 500 Radiator in ein HAF 932,bei der Pumpe bin ich mir unsicher

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Aquastream ist zu empfehlen 
Anschlüsse nach draußen? Hat dein HAF keine Löcher hinten? Mein HAF-X hat gleich 3 Stück, oder meinst du die Schnellkupplung damit du den abmontieren kannst?
Und ich muss dazu sagen wenn alles am Gehäuse hängt wird das ganz schön schwer  Meiner bringt schon 35 kg auf die Waage


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner bringt schon 35 kg auf die Waage


Boah was hast du in deinem pc? Also ein haf x und nen 1080er Radi tippe ich mal aber selbst dafür kommt es mir sehr schwer vor!


----------



## Andrej (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ich glaub schon,dass es das ist was ich brauche.Keine ahnung.

Ich hab noch kein Haf 932 muss noch holen.Will mir einen ganzen PC zusammenbauen


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

@ Hawx ne ist kein 1080iger 
Dafür aber ein 280iger + ein 420iger dazu noch die ca 3 Meter Schlauch und die Hardware. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.
Hier mal ein Bild vom HAF 932 (hinten).
Hat also 2 Schlauchdurchführungen.
Als Schnellkupplung werden die Teil 1 + Teil 2 Empfohlen.
Würde aber wenns Extern wird ein bisschen mehr Schlauch einplanen.


----------



## Andrej (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Braucht man die Schnellkuplungen in einem Wakükreislauf der im Gehaüse ist oder nur wen man die Schläuche nach draußen führen will?


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man die Schnellkuplungen in einem Wakükreislauf der im Gehaüse ist oder nur wen man die Schläuche nach draußen führen will?



Schnellkupplungen sind in beiden fällen intern oder extern nicht Pflicht. Man kann mit schnellkupplungen lediglich die schlauche zum Transport vom externen Radi abnehmen ohne das das Wasser rauslaeuft. Für interne Wasserkühlungen also überflüssig


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Nur wenn du den neben dein Gehäuse stellen willst und auch abmachen willst. Also Schlauch quasi einmal abschneiden ohne das viel Wasser herausquilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



Andrej schrieb:


> Ja die Pumpe tausch ich aus,Danke
> ich wollte vielleicht einen 1080 radiator kaufen,aber weiss nicht welche Anschlüsse ich brauche um die schläuche nach draußen zu führen?



Billigste Lösung: Ein Loch in der Gehäusewand (vorhanden, Slotöffnung, Lüfteröffnung, selber bohren,...), Schlauch durchschieben. Teuerste für G1/4": Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung Koolance Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung 32142 und dazu vier der gewünschten Anschlüsse)
Unterschiede liegen imho nur in der Optik. (bei sehr dünnwandigen Schrottgehäuse hat ein Loch vielleicht auch zu scharfe Kanten, um den Schlauch ungeschützt durchzulegen. Aber da hilft ein Stück Gewebeklebeband)

Ich persönlich habe die Schläuche einfach durch eine große Öffnung gelegt, aber ich nutzte die Schnelltrennkupplungen auch so, dass ich den internen Kreislauf kurzschließen und ohne Radiatoren betreiben kann. Eine starre Slotblechlösung würde da die Bewegungsfreiheit der Schläuche störend einschränken. (was nunmal Sinn der Sache und auch durchaus nützlich ist, wenn man das innere des Gehäuses genau gestalten will, ohne dass sich Schläuche verschieben)




HAWX schrieb:


> Boah was hast du in deinem pc? Also ein haf x und nen 1080er Radi tippe ich mal aber selbst dafür kommt es mir sehr schwer vor!


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, komme ich auf 27kg. Ohne irgend einen Radiator, aber solides Stahlblech hat eben auch sein Gewicht und allein mein Netzteil dürfte an die 3 kg kommen.


----------



## Andrej (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Und bei der Pumpe welche ist besser?Von Aquatuning da gibt es ja 3 und die liegen immer nur um 10 € auseinander.
Und was brauche ich noch alles für die Pumpe?ICh hab mir zwar von vielen Bestelungen bei den anderen Leuten was abgeguckt,aber ob es passt ist so eine Sache.
So das währe,das Zubehöt für die Pumpe jetzt.Brauche ich nur die Pumpe aber welche?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Malkolm (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Das ist ein bisschen viel an Zubehör in deinem Warenkorb.
Die Adapter müssen sein. Als Entkopplung reicht aber der Shoggy. Die Schrauben wären eine Alternatie zum kompletten Shoggy, aber nicht empfehlenswert in meinen Augen. Die Halterung brauchst du nur, wenn du die Pumpe irgendwo hinschrauben willst (Wand, Radi, Deckel). Am einfachsten und "entkoppeltsten" wäre aber einfach am Boden mit dem Shoggy.

Ansosnten unterscheiden sich die drei Pumpenversionen nur in den freigeschalteten Funktionen. Die Mechanik ist überall identisch, lediglich die elektronischen Funktionen sind in den billigeren Versionen nur teilweise freigeschaltet. Schau dir einfach mal die Tabelle in der Produktbeschreibung an, welche Version noch welches Feature hat.
Eigentlich stellt sich aber lediglich die Frage, ob du eine regelbare 1-Kanal Lüftersteuerung direkt mit dazu haben möchtest, was sinnvoll sein kann,w en du sonst keine Lüftersteurung besitzt. Der interne Temp.-Sensor ist nicht sonderlich genau, aber zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt wenn man über keine sonstige Sensorik verfügt.
Brauchst du all das nicht, reicht die Standard-Version.


----------



## Andrej (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Braucht man das alles was dort aufgezählt wird?Ich denke es ist egal,wie warm das Wasser ist oder der Durchfluss,solange der CPU Kühl ist?ODER

Wenn ja, ist die standart Pumpe die richtige Lösung.


----------



## Andrej (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Hab mir noch bei Caseking mal eine wakü zusammen gestellt und bin billiger weg gekommen als bei aquatuning

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e0029ba6136b44af6e0039ae999f1786

Das ist meine Finale vorstellung einer Wakü.

Habe aber keine Backplate für CPU gefunden.


----------



## Malkolm (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Du hast im Warenkorb Adapter auf G1/8", bei den Anschlüssen dann teilweise G1/8" und G1/4".
Die gewählten Radiatoren haben G1/4" Gewinde.

Falls das Absicht ist, rate ich dir dringend davon ab G1/8" Anschlüsse zu verbauen, da es mitlerweile kein Standard mehr ist und fast vollständig von G1/4" abgelöst wurde.
Falls das ein Versehen war, einfach auf G1/4" ändern.

Von 13/10er Schlauch rate ich ebenfalls ab. Als Standards haben sich 16/10 und 11/8 durchgesetzt, vorallem auf Grund der guten Verlegeeigenschaften.

Bist du sicher, dass AT teurer wäre? Vorallem die Preise für Pumpe, Schlauch und Anschlüsse kommen mir bei Caseking recht hoch vor.


----------



## <BaSh> (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

1. Die Be Quiet! Lüfter sind nicht als Radilüfter zu empfehlen, durch ihren Rahmen.
2. 13/10 ist knickempfindlich.


----------



## Andrej (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Anschlüsse G1/8 sind für die Pumpe da es keine Eckigen G1/4 Adapter gibt.
Ok,greife dan wieder zum 11/8 Schlauch.
Was ist den anders an den 120mm lüftern von Be Quiet!,die sind ja auch eckig und sie sind anders als das 140mm Lüfter.Ein ganz anderes model.
120mm
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=14587imgID=0http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Be+Quiet%21+Silent+Wings+Pure+%28120+mm%29-335057.jpg
140mm
http://www.semitec.de/bild/140mm-be-quiet-silent-wings-usc-7-181318.jpg


----------



## Malkolm (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

eckige Adapter:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck 52153


----------



## Andrej (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

ja bei Aquatuning gibt es sie,aber nicht bei caseking


----------



## Andrej (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Anschlüsse G1/8 sind für die Pumpe da es keine Eckigen G1/4 Adapter gibt.
Ok,greife dan wieder zum 11/8 Schlauch.
Was ist den anders an den 120mm lüftern von Be Quiet!,die sind ja auch eckig und sie sind anders als das 140mm Lüfter.Ein ganz anderes model.
120mm
http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Be+Quiet!+Silent+Wings+Pure+(120+mm)-335057.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


140mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrej (20. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

was haltet ihr von den lüftern?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-rote-LEDs-3-Fach-Bundle--3xL-fterpaket-.html
und was ist mit den Be Quiet,warum passen sie nicht oder sind nicht gut?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ings-Pure-BQT-T12025-LR-B--120x120x25mm-.html


----------



## Chrissi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ich würd die Lüfter empfehlen, die sind unhörbar: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263


----------



## Ossiracer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die BlackSilent XL2 sind auch sehr leise und kosten wenig. Bei AT gibts die sogar als 3er Bundle zu ermäßigtem Preis.


----------



## Andrej (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ich habe mir die "Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2" geholt,da sie sich schneller drehen.

Das ist meine Wakü die ich mir mit Eurer hilfe zusammen gestellt habe und auch kaufen möchte wen AMD`s BD rauskommt.
Bitte um letzte Überprüfung
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Chrissi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Jo sieht gut aus. Musst aber aber gucken oder der Kühler auf die AM3+ MBs passt.


----------



## Uter (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Koolance Radis sind für schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt. Besser wären die günstigeren Magicool.


----------



## Andrej (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ist die Kühlleistung schlechter,bei den Koolance Radiator,als bei den Magicool.Wenn sich die Lüfter langsamer drehen?
Ich hab sie mir ausgesucht,weil ich dachte,je schneller das Wasser fließt desto besser.Da es sich dadurch langsamer erwärmt.


----------



## McClaine (21. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Hi,
und wieder sehe ich den Schlauchabschneider, für was braucht man den eigentlich wenn man nen Seitenschneider oder ein gutes Messer hat?
Und für CPU kühlung + 580 soweit ich gelesen habe würde ich entweder nen Quad oder besser 2 x triple Radi empfehlen. Die 580 heizt ziemlich ein und falls noch Luft für etwaige andere Komponenten sein soll


----------



## Uter (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

280er Radiatoren im Test : PCMasters

Der Koolance hat den schlechtesten Durchfluss aller 140er Radis. Nur weil High Flow drauf steht muss nicht High Flow drin sein (es ist ja keine Messgröße). Außerdem ist Durchfluss überbewertet. In der Praxis reicht ein schwaches Tröpfeln.  

Die Koolance Radis haben einen sehr engen Lamellenabstand ---> unter 1000rpm bricht die Leistung extrem ein. Mit sehr schnellen Lüftern (>1500rpm) sind sie u.U. minimal besser als die Konkurrenz.

@ McClaine:
Ein 420er hat mehr Leistung als ein 480er oder meinst du einen mit Quad einen 560er?


----------



## Andrej (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ok,dann werde ich die Radis tauschen.
Also,wenn das wirklich nicht reicht den Cpu und die graka mit einem 500 Radi zu kühlen und dabei eine vernünftige Temperatur zu haben.
Kann ich mir auch eine 1080 Radi kaufen der unterschied beträgt zwischen 500 Radi und 1080 nur 20 €.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Und noch eine Frage,was glaubt ihr wie lang die Schrauben waren mit denen er den Radiator am Gehäuse befestigt hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Frag ihn doch. 

Du kannst noch 9€ sparen wenn du T.B. Silence nimmst.


----------



## Andrej (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ja,wie kann ich ihn denn fragen ich kenne ihn nicht und den Namen auch nicht.
Aber was ich wissen wollte recht der 500 Radi wirklich nicht um CPU+GRAKA zu kühlen,bei einer vernünftigen temperatur?


----------



## McClaine (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

kann man das nicht nachmessen? so lange eben das man auf der Gehäuserückseite mit Muttern kontern kann   Und warum so ein riesen Radi Teil!? Für was!? lol, naja wenn Platz ist warum nicht

Uter im mein keine spezifische Größe, aber jedem der ne "normale", also nicht übertriebene Wakü baut sollte sich bewusst sein, das ein 120-140 Radi ausreicht, meistens sogar nicht mehr Platz vorhanden ist. 
Also mir egal ob er nen 280 nimmt oder 2 x 480, aber empfehlenswerter wäre natürlich die größere Version sowie die Anzahl. Andererseits muss mans natürlich nicht übertreiben, also Beispiel:
Ich hab 2 triple Radis mit 120er Lüfter drauf also quasi ein 720er und der reicht bis jetzt noch vollkommen für mein i920 und die gtx 580, komplett MB gekühlt, alles Oc´d. Wasser erreicht höchstens ca 32° im Moment, im Sommer wird natürlich etwas mehr. Aber im Idle hält es sich + max 4° um die Umgebungstemp, ist also noch Platz für ne 2. GTX 580


----------



## Uter (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

@ Andrej:
Ich nehm mal an du hast das Bild aus dem Forum? Dann kannst du ihm ja eine PN schreiben. 
Ich nehm mal an, dass dass die normalen Abstandshalter sind, wie man sie auch bei At bekommt.

Doch, würde wohl reichen, wobei mehr besser ist.

@ McClaine:
Es kommt natürlich auch immer sehr auf die Drehzahl an. Ich habe nur einen 360er (bzw. einen 240er und einen 120er) Magicool für CPU (i5 750 @ 3,5 GHz) und GPU (HD 4850) und fahre mit sehr hochen Temps. (Wassertemp. bis über 40°C) und ziemlich niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## Andrej (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Also ich hab das Bild aus "Die extremen Wasserkühlungen der Community"aber der Name steht nicht da.
Na ja,werde sehen was ich mir holen.

Ich danke Euch allen,für Eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andrej


----------



## McClaine (24. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



Uter schrieb:


> @ McClaine:
> Es kommt natürlich auch immer sehr auf die Drehzahl an. Ich habe nur einen 360er (bzw. einen 240er und einen 120er) Magicool für CPU (i5 750 @ 3,5 GHz) und GPU (HD 4850) und fahre mit sehr hochen Temps. (Wassertemp. bis über 40°C) und ziemlich niedrigen Drehzahlen.



Und warum das? Wird´s dir dann zu laut? Bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich mir nicht den MO-RA3 hole, dann wäre endlich ruhe und ich spar mir minderstens 2 neue Radis dieses Jahr 
Und das ding aufn Bild kann man doch leicht selber anschrauben und anpassen. Länge der Schrauben, hm schätze mal 30mm und auf der anderen Seite mit Muttern kontern. Das 4x und dann in die Mitte des Radis 4 Abstandshalter, in form von eingeschraubten Schrauben und das Ding sollte Bombenfest sitzen


----------



## Andrej (24. April 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ja ist klar das mann es leicht selber machen kann,aber ich dachte vielleicht konnte man die Halterungen extra kaufen.Um sich nicht die mühe zu machen es selbst zu basteln.


----------



## Andrej (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ist Sandwich besser als normal Kühlung?Der Lüfter unter dem Radiator zicht die Luft aus dem Gehäuse,in den Radiator.Der Lüfter der über dem Radiator ist,zicht die Luft aus dem Radiator nach drausen.


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juni 2011)

Meinst du eine doppel Bestückung von Lüftern oder eine Radi-Lüfter-Radi Sandwich Lösung?


----------



## Andrej (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Lüfter-Radiator-Lüfter


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juni 2011)

Also Push-Pull wird nicht viel ausmachen. Denke maximal 2° C


----------



## Andrej (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Also lohnt sich nicht.Ich dacht,da man ja z.b den Corsair H 70 wird ja auch mit 2 Lüftern ausgeliefert.Dachte das bringt was.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die H70 ist ziemlich dick und hat enge Lamellen - da bringt es ein bißchen mehr. Wenn man die Wahl hat, ist mehr Radiatorfläche aber die bessere Wahl (zumal ein das Upgrade von Dual auf Triple + ein Lüfter i.d.R. auch nicht teurer ist, als zwei zusätzliche Lüfter für den Dual)

[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Andrej (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die H70 ist ziemlich dick und hat enge Lamellen - da bringt es ein bißchen mehr. Wenn man die Wahl hat, ist mehr Radiatorfläche aber die bessere Wahl (zumal ein das Upgrade von Dual auf Triple + ein Lüfter i.d.R. auch nicht teurer ist, als zwei zusätzliche Lüfter für den Dual)
> 
> [User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx



Danke,Dir.Dann nehme ich es normal.
Was ich noch Fragen will,sind PS-Tüllen sicher oder sollte man noch sie mit einer Klammer fixieren?Möchte nich das meine Hardware später schwimmt.

Das ist die Wakü.
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c883de74f26e58431e005a1c1a7f9bf6


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Angeblich sind PS-Tüllen sehr fest so lange das Wasser nicht zu warm wird und den Schlauch verformt.
Ich denke aber trotzdem sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Oh,Ok.So soll es da aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte es so verlegen AGB-Pumpe-140 Radiator-CPU-360 Radiator-AGB,
Man könnt es auch so machen AGB-Pumpe-360 Radiator-CPU-140 Radiator-AGB.
Was meint Ihr?

MfG
Andrej


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,Ok.So soll es da aussehen
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=427346"/>
> Ich wollte es so verlegen AGB-Pumpe-140 Radiator-CPU-360 Radiator-AGB,
> Man könnt es auch so machen AGB-Pumpe-360 Radiator-CPU-140 Radiator-AGB.
> ...



Ich denke die erste Variante ist etwas leichter zu verlegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ich wäre für CPU->140->360. Die meisten Leuten, die noch Graka oder Mainboardkühler einbinden, verschlauchen alles auf dem Mainboard und enden dann mit der CPU oder nem SW-Kühler -> Verschlaucht man gleich so, muss man die obere Hälfte später nicht umbauen.


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Den oberen Teil muss man dann auch nicht ändern,man geht dan vom CPU-MB-GRAKA-AGB.Aber ich glaub,dann wäre das Wasser sehr warm im AGB.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Wenn die CPU zwischen beiden Radiatoren hängt, dann kannst du nicht alle Verbindungen bei den Radiatoren so lassen, wie sie sind, und die restlichen am Board hängenden Komponenten vor/hinter der CPU einschleifen.


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

JA,mann muss dan den Schlach der zum AGB führt kürzen,um ihn ans Motherbord anzuschließen.Aber ich denke das Wasser wird dan kälter bei der Graka ankommen.


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Das ist die Wakü.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Ich brauche noch einen Winkel oder zwei,welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Die Luftfilter sind sinnlos, wenn du den Radiator oben (und dann vermutlich rausblasend) montierst.
Mit gewinkelten Tüllen kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Andrej (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ja ich weis,die Filter sind für 230 mm Lüfter an der Seite.Da viele sagen das ding ist ein Staubsauger.
Achso,danke Dir trozdem.Ok,werde warten bis ein anderer was dazu schreibt.


----------



## Andrej (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Eine Frage,wie sieht es aus,wenn der Pc mit der Wakü füt zwei bis drei Wochen nicht eigeschaltet wird.Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme?
Das sind die Waküs zweischen denne ich mich noch etscheiden muss.Da bei der 500 Wakü immer mehr Teile auch nicht vorhanden stehen.Tendiere ich zur 1080 Wakü.
500 Wakü
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a609f9370b544229cc32dcd5c24fde9b
1080 Wakü
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

MfG

Andrej


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Sollte sich in den 3 Wochen kein Haustier an den externen Schläuchen zu schaffen gemacht haben, sollte es keinerlei Probleme mit längerer Standzeit geben.

Deiner 1080er Zusammenstellung (nur die habe ich mal angesehen) fehlen evtl. eine Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu steuern, Schlauchklemmen für die Winkeltüllen, eine Auslesemöglichkeit für den Tempsensor und Schnellkupplungen.
Der Überbrückungsstecker liegt der Pumpe bereits bei.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Du kannst auch einfach diese Winkel zusammen mit den Tüllen verwenden. Ich habe selbst 5 von den Winkeln in meinem System und bin echt zufrieden damit.
Schnellkupplungen würde ich dir auch empfehlen.
Außerdem könntet du den Nova auch mit 4 180er Lüftern betreiben, dann sparst du dir den Kabelsalat. Ich betreibe meinen grad nur mit 4 120er Lüftern und die Leistung reicht aus, werde aber bald auf 4 180er umsteigen


----------



## Andrej (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Ich dachte so an Korrusion oder sowas.
*
Malkolm*
1.Die Lüftersteuerung Kaufe ich wo anders.
2.Schlauchklammern braucht man die oder gehts auch so?
3.Den Temperatursenso,werde ich an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.
4.Schnellkuplungen baue ich später ein.
Danke,für die Info.Überbrückungsstecker.

*Chrisinger
*1.Mit den Winkeln,kommt ja aufs selbe,raus mit dem Preis.
2.Danke,für den Tipp.Aber ich möchte 9 Lüfter haben.Fing ich besser.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Diese 90°-Winkel mit Tüllenanschluss würde ich mit Schlauchklemmen sichern, ja. Die PS-Tüllen brauchen das nicht zwingend (ich betreibe sie ebenfalls mit Masterkleer 16/10 PVC ohne Sicherung).


----------



## Andrej (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Dann nehme ich normale 90 grad anschlüsse.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - silber vernickelt 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - silber nickel 62222


----------



## Andrej (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Bitte,um eine letzte Überprüfung der Wakü

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Andrej (14. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Hi ich hab eine Frage an die,die einen HAF 932 haben.Könntet ihr für mich etwas ausmessen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte dort einen 240 Radiator einbauen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RS240 BLACK Dual Radiator XSPC RS240 BLACK Dual Radiator 35105


----------



## Andrej (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wakü für die Zukunft*

Bitte SCHLIESSEN


----------

